# What would you do with a 10,000 gallon aquarium?



## DancingBetta

Really, if you had a 10,000 gallon aquarium, and you had infinite money, what would you do with it?

Filtration
----------
7 2078 Eheim Pro 3E Canisters
7 XP4 Filstar Canisters
7 Eheim Pro III Canister Filters
7 Oxygen Plus Bio-Filter 10
7 CPR Aquatics Wet/Dry Filters
7 Mega Flow Sump Filters Model 4
7 Ocean Clear 340 Filters
7 75 Bio System Power Filter and Surface Skimmers

Fish
-------

I would split my tank into five sections, each with 2,000 gallons:
1. Coldwater
2. Monster Fish
3. African Cichlids
4. Tropical Community
5. Catfish Only

1. Coldwater:
4 butterfly koi
10 shubunkins
10 common goldfish
12 bitterlings

2. Monster Fish:
8 datnoids
8 oscars
10 pea**************** bass 
2 silver arowanas
2 jardini arowanas
1 black ghost knife
3 cuvier bichirs
1 banded leporinus

3. African Cichlids:
2 yellow pea**************** cichlids
2 pea**************** cichlids
2 marlieri cichlids
2 albino ornatus cichlids
2 jeweled goby cichlids
2 gold sexfasciatus cichlids
2 albino kribensis cichlids
2 kribensis cichlids
10 upside down catfish

4. Tropical Community:
15 sunset platies (females only)
5 clown loaches
6 koi angelfish
15 zebra danios
2 neon blue dwarf gouramis
2 opaline gouramis
10 female bettas
12 black skirt tetras
1 snowball pleco
12 boesemani rainbows
20 hexazon barbs

5. Catfish Only:
5 upside down cats
5 clown loaches
10 false julii cory cats
15 bronze cory cats
10 emerald cory cats
10 peppered cory cats
20 leucomela cory cats
1 snowball pleco
1 rubber pleco
5 whiptail cats

Darn, it bleeped everything out.

Woah, that took a while


----------



## goodie

I would swim with the fishes.


----------



## Guest

2,000 gallons and all you have is 2 dwarf gouramis? they are going to get lost in that thing!!

if i had a 10,000 gallon, i would make it salt water for sure


----------



## Ice Prince

I got to go with that idea ^^^^


----------



## Bear

If i didnt buy it I would sell it.

If I did buy it...sea turtles...


----------



## Ice Prince

But you have infinite money. Why sell it when you have infinite. nothings higher than infinite.


----------



## Guest

or i would do monster fish. 

osphronemus gourami-3
silver arowana-3
black ghost knife fish-2
peac0ck bass-10
oscar-8
pacu-3
tiger dats-8
giant african cichlid-2
tinfoil barb-14
firemouth cichlids-12
cionvict cichlids-12
red tail cat-2
tiger shovel nose cat-6
common pleco-3
peppermint pleco-5
bushy nose pleco-20

OR

i like bears idea---SEATURTLES!!!

OR

a few manatees would be cool

OR

black tip reed sharks with some other fish such as look downs or something

OR

a REALLY, REALLY big reef tank


----------



## Guest

Bear said:


> If i didnt buy it I would sell it.
> 
> If I did buy it...sea turtles...


 
Too bad thats really illegal outside of public aquariums and zoos....


I would upgrade it way past 10,000 gallons and make it a huge saltwater tank with tons of monster-sized fish....and dive in it.


----------



## gem

Well....considering it wouldn't be large enough for a couple dolphins, I would keep Koi.


----------



## Guest

gem said:


> Well....considering it wouldn't be large enough for a couple dolphins, I would keep Koi.


 
Yeah, dolphins need HUGE enclosures. Even my public aquarium had trouble keeping them because their 800,000 gallon exhibit wasn't large enough for them.


----------



## Guest

endlers livebearers...nuff said




jk. but honestly, i would make that tank really deep and do a lake tanganikyan setup with all different levels of fish.


----------



## flamingo

Oh, the joy!

Saltwater needlenose colony. Don't tell me otherwise .


----------



## Apotheosis

1 million guppies!!


----------



## oliesminis

wel first of all fill it with water

then put in loads of different fish

or 

put in 5 female and 1 male molly and see how long it takes to fill hehe


----------



## FishHead

i would probably do a semi aggressive community:

bala sharks
tinfoil barbs
weather loaches
some catfish
some types of shark

i dont know. hell if i had infinite money i would just buy the baltimore or camden aquariums. that would be my fish tank


----------



## Bear

oh i guess i didnt notice infinite money....and if ive got infinite money, wouldnt care if it was illegal....heck i would just pay for the licensing and crap to be an aquarium 

I think it may actually be a little small for turtles....I would make it a 3' deep frag tank...can u say growth!


----------



## musho3210

fill it with water, fill it with chlorine, swim in it..... That big of a tank is mine, no fishies in there....


----------



## Guest

Rainbowfish tank with all different types of Rainbows and then some Cories for the bottom.  I'd probably add some other types of community fish in as well, knowing me. And mine would be planted....hey its infinite money right.


----------



## Guest

I would turn it into a salt water shark tank, like wat all the rappers have.....


----------



## Dr_House

I think I would go a different route and keep people in it just for kicks. They're bigger than most fish, they can do better tricks, and they can clean their own aquarium. I would hire a tattoo artist to make them as colorful as any saltwater fish.


----------



## Obsidian

OMG I love the tattooing the humans for color idea! 
While humans are capable of cleaning up their own tank, unfortunately they WOULDN'T. So if I were going to do the human thing I would include at least 10 neat freaks. Then the place would be spotless 

I think it would be awesome to plant the tank and keep large Shoals of smaller fish-- tetras, barbs, rasborras, dwarf gourami's, cory's, killi's (I am sure there are way more than this, but I am still new and can't name all the good fishies yet). 

I think watching those in huge shoals would be fascinating. It would be awesome to see how much they would shoal with each other or only with their own make and model. 

I would avoid livebearers, unfortunately they would still overrun the tank!


----------



## Guest

10,000 gallons of neon tetras.....hmmm......


----------



## Obsidian

blinding LOL


----------



## Dr_House

> While humans are capable of cleaning up their own tank, unfortunately they WOULDN'T.


See, that's where I disagree. Unlike fish, you can communicate with people. Whereas you couldn't tell a fish "If you like breathing, I'd clean up that mess" you certainly could a person, and with a high rate of effectiveness, I'd bet. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Dr_House said:


> See, that's where I disagree. Unlike fish, you can communicate with people. Whereas you couldn't tell a fish "If you like breathing, I'd clean up that mess" you certainly could a person, and with a high rate of effectiveness, I'd bet. :lol:


If only we could make fish do that!

Hm....a fish capable of cleaning its own crap from its environment....Someone should breed a strain of these! :lol:


----------



## Guest

^^^^^

Amen to that katie


----------



## Dr_House

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Maximus

I'd probably do freshwater in a tank that size, and have a massive school of bala sharks (they're probably my favorite freshie fish) as well as other peaceful community fish.

Or I'd do saltwater and put a Blacktip Reef shark in it and swim with him everyday


----------



## Guest

Too bad not even 10,000 gallons is large enough for a black tip. :razz:


----------



## Maximus

Thanks for crushing my dream, Kid :sad:  :lol:


----------



## Guest

That's why I'm here! :razz:


*Gives a big thumbs-up*


----------



## CVV1

Id put in 10 guppies so i dont have to spend my infinite amounts of money. I will wait till they breed and breed. Idk what id do, Id get some vegetarian pirahnas (forget what theyre called) and alot of little fish. I like little fish.


----------



## Fishfirst

10,000 gallons, you mean the one I'm building now???


----------



## Cefari

Mmm, infinite money? Weell.. Id make an aquairum the size of lake michigan.
Use the 10k for a quaruntine tank. And put in..

as many channel catfish and large mouth bass i can possibly find and make it my own private fishing lake XD


----------



## Ice Prince

can you say marco polo?


----------



## Pareeeee

Swim In It!


----------



## Bear

hmmm....refugium


----------



## Guest

I still say make it bigger.



Hell, if I had infinite money, I'd buy out Geordia Aquarium and add on to that so they can really have enough room for four full grown whale sharks. :razz:


----------



## David-P

call it a swimming pool


----------



## ckeene9

I would do about 1/4 of it reef. And the rest sand. I would have groupers, start with fingling dolphin, and a few 'cudas. As far as filtration have thought that far yet!


----------



## Vinny

Dolphins, heh.  . and as mentioned before, would be nice to swim with 'em....


----------



## ckeene9

Not porpoises but Mahi-Mahi, Dorado, or Dolphin.

Like this one I caught except in the 4" range:









Christopher

P.S I've had the chance to swim with them before offs**************** but I wasn't gonna get into the water in 6ft. rollers.


----------



## Apotheosis

Nice dolphin. :mrgreen:

Do you happen to fish out of Port Canaveral by any chance?

My dad and I go offsh.ore fishing all the time with his friends in their boat. We don't troll much, but we do alot of live baiting and bottom fishing. 

We also fish about 4 tournaments every year, and we've been lucky enough to place every year. haha The only tourney we have left to fish is the SKA Mac Attack, and then we'll be getting ready for fall/winter bottom fishing.


----------



## SBDTHUR

Hmm I would go half and half. Half freshwater stingray tank, half huge reef. 

1) 
- 3 Silver Aro's
- 4 Lepoldi's
- 4 Motoro
- 2 Ortorango's
- 1 Albino Flower
Filtration
- FX5's.... TONS of them
- About 2000 pounds of sand.
2)
- 6000 Pounds of live rock or so. 
- Antique Colonies Everywere 
- Every fish that I can possibly have.  
Filtration
- Custom Made Sump
- Custom Made Skimmer
- Custom Made UV


----------



## Guest

^^ to the above post, why not just run sumps for both the fresh and sw halves of the tank . would be alot easier to maintain than to have to clean out tons and tons of canister filters .


----------



## SBDTHUR

I need a challenge in my life. 

And PSH. Once the canister filters need cleaning... Buy new ones!


----------



## ckeene9

Yep fish out of PC all the time!! Where do you Live?


----------



## Bear

GoodMike said:


> ^^ to the above post, why not just run sumps for both the fresh and sw halves of the tank . would be alot easier to maintain than to have to clean out tons and tons of canister filters .



psshh

build near a lake and use that as a sump for the FW


----------



## SBDTHUR

Or Build on an ocean and use just don't have anything for the saltwater except circulation between the ocean and tank.  Then just use a big sump for the fw anyway! : )


----------



## Guest

Too bad that would be a terrible idea.

I still say 10,000 isnt even that big. I'd make it enourmous. And why stop at one giant aquarium?


----------



## Apotheosis

Katie has a point. With indefinite money, I'd buy a tank that would dwarf 10,000 gallons. 



ckeene9 said:


> Yep fish out of PC all the time!! Where do you Live?


Cocoa. We sometimes go out of Sebastian, too.


----------



## ckeene9

Yep been out of SI a few time myself huntin' for Tuna and Swords!


----------



## vang12

I would start with live minnow food then minnows. then blue gills or bass, and add muskies. then i would go fishing in it.


----------



## Guest

just remember, you still gots to clean the tank no matter how big it is. and can you imagine what a waterchange on the sw would cost


----------



## Guest

unlimited money!!!!!

either way, cleaning would be fun because you would actually be able to swimm with your fishes


----------



## Guest

I'd hire other people to do it. LOL

I'd just have the pleasure of diving with my fish.


----------



## Guest

haha i would put about 600 fancy guppies in there, all guys, and an oscar, and about 20 gouramis and some mollies and platies and have a section with salt water and have one or 2 of every single saltwater fish in there besides sharks. they would just eat everybody:-(


----------



## Guest

and the oscar wont eat all your guppies? lmao......


----------



## Guest

maybe... well I'd have the guppies have a special thing on them so if anybody tried to eat them they go like bzzz and shock them but not enuff to kill them. lol


----------



## Vinny

lol Nik. Like an electirc Dog Fence eh?


----------



## Guest

yah kinda but the GUPPIES dont get shocked the fish trying to eat them do and id have that on every fish. lol


----------



## Guest

but the fish are in water.....so everything would get shocked.


----------



## Guest

its water resistant!


----------



## stargate_geek

AMAZON!

I'd make it half water with native plants, rocks, substrate and wood; half land with native plants (trees too!)

Neons, hatchet fish, plecos, any other 'nice' fish I could throw in! Maybe some turtles too.

Lizards, frogs, small mammals, birds and stuff on the land part of it.

Hmm, need a tight fitting lid! 

I'd hire someone to do the water changes and cleaning.

With the leftovers of the unlimited money, I would build a custom house for the tank to fit in!

Size of the tank (no one else has done this, huh!)

It would be:
Length: 240 inches (20 feet)
Height: 115 inches (9 feet 7 inches)
Depth: 85 inches (7 feet 1 inch)
Glass Thickness: 5 inches (hopefully think enough!)

It would only have about 2,000-3,000 gallons in it. 

:lol: Now I want this tank! :lol:


----------



## Gourami Swami

Huge arowana community for the top- mid range, and on the bottom I wouold have tons of caves, Id do a whole school of Amphilophus Festae, Vieja Synspilum, Vieja Zonatum, etc.


----------



## jmac510

hahaha id put a crap load of SA and CA cichlids in it and maybe an arowana or 2


----------



## Corydora_FREAK

definitly go with a south american river biotope and go with the fish native. Liek Millions of Corydoras


----------



## Scootydoo

tons of sharks.


----------



## Guest

Scootydoo said:


> tons of sharks.


10,000 gallons isnt enough for tons of sharks. :razz:


----------



## TigerBarb12

i would get about 500 tiger barbs, 200 serpae tetra, 100 neon tetra, and some pleco, and maybe another 300 bloodfin tetra


----------

